

Computer Musings by Professor Donald E. Knuth - andymoe
http://scpd.stanford.edu/knuth/index.jsp

======
endtime
[http://stanford-
online.stanford.edu/seminars/knuth/081209-kn...](http://stanford-
online.stanford.edu/seminars/knuth/081209-knuth-300.asx)

I attended this one - it started off kind of slow but ended up pretty
interesting.

------
michael_dorfman
I seem to recall this link has been posted here before, but for those who have
not yet seen the videos yet, they are delightful.

------
ja27
I can imagine that he'd have some ugly things to say about the lectures being
available only in Windows Media Player format.

